

Twitter's 10 Rules for Radical Innovators (Umair Haque) - hellacious
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/haque/2009/06/twitter_2.html

======
IsaacLewis
How about:

11\. Not having a business plan means all the tech blogs (cough _Techcrunch_
cough) and journalists in other media keep banging on about you. Read one
theory that it's because Twitter make's no money that it seems so perfect: if
it made $10 million a year, then if it started to earn $15 million a year it
would only have increased by 50%. However, since they're earning nothing at
the moment, any profit would be an _infinite_ increase in revenue. To many,
this gives them the appearance of unlimited potential. Most of the other
points in this article are basically "how to build a web 2.0 hype machine".

Since Twitter doesn't yet make money, and doesn't even seem to have any clear
plans on how to make money, I'd hesitate to call it a business. It's a cool
project, I'll give it that.

